# Temperatur von CPU



## Tungji (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute 

Ich habe mit Mother Board Moniotor die Temp von meine CPU gemessen.

Die CPU ist dutschschnittlich 51°C und die Case ist 61°C.

Was meint ihr ?

GEht das noch oder ist das zu heiß. Und wo ist die Grenze.

Ich habe AMD 3000+ als CPU.

THX schon mal voraus.


----------



## Private Joker (11. Juli 2004)

Das ist eine "normale" Temperatur! Was für einen Kühler hast du?
Bei mir liegt die Temp. bei voller Auslastung bei 51 C° (Athlon XP 2400+)


----------



## JoKne (11. Juli 2004)

ähh, nee!Das ist alles andere als normal. Normal sollte die Case Temp deutlich oder mindestens etwas unter der case temp sein, is ja logisch oder?
51 Grad ist zwar nicht wenig aber noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## SpitfireXP (12. Juli 2004)

Hey.
Also deine CPU-Temp ist normal.
Aber deine Case Temp fürde mit zu denken geben.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es im inneren deines Towers 61Grad sind.
Das wäre
a:  Viel zu hoch (als maximium gilt hier etwa 40 grad
b:  Interresanter CPU Kühler. (Wenn der die CPU unter die Gehäusetemperatur kühlt...)

Ich denke mal, das du einfach mal in die Konfiguration vom MBM gehen solltest, und unter dem Menü Temperatur den Case-Sensor änderst.
Einer wird sicherlich so um die 30 Grad liegen. Das wird er dann wohl sein.


----------

